# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Buying your items ! Yes, your items !

## eKqN

Hello.

If you have one of the following tradable item, I will buy them for real money $$$.

- Bill's hat
- Earbuds
- Max's Head
- Keys
- Strange Festives (any)

Thanks, please PM to talk about the prices.

----------


## Ardzeiks

you dont need boxes?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dartexx

sent you a PM
got two hats

----------


## eKqN

Keep PMing me guys  :Wink:

----------


## ErnstDel

PMed you buddy!

----------


## eKqN

Still buying !

----------

